

Caffeine is killing your productivity - productionQA
http://www.inc.com/laura-montini/why-coffee-is-wreaking-havoc-on-your-productivity.html

======
productionQA
I constantly see studies and opinions for both sides of this coin. I was never
much of a coffee drinker, but now I am. I still think in moderation when you
need a boost it is better than anything.

However, the points made in this article I can definitely related to.

